
Show HN: Techniques to Find Your Billion Dollar Idea - alexxtomsk
https://blog.standuply.com/stop-looking-for-the-next-billion-dollar-idea-4eb202dece05
======
alexxtomsk
I've decided to summarize my thoughts on how to come up with ideas for a
startup if you don't have one at the moment.

Can't compete with PG post on that, but see it as an addition, though.

------
cdiamand
I've been putting together a list of software complaints to help people find a
problem worth of solving - I've got about 800 up there now.

[https://oppslist.com/subscribe](https://oppslist.com/subscribe)

~~~
alexxtomsk
Good one! There is also another similar resource -
[http://nugget.one](http://nugget.one)

